# Grand Caymanian/Holiday Inn Match- HELP PLS!



## Seaport104 (Apr 22, 2014)

Received a match for a 2 BR in Grand Caymanian for week before Labor Day in 2015. 

I read that Holiday Inn has recently taken this resort over, have renovated units and is not on 7 mile beach (ok for us) but 15 minutes away.

The keep reading that there is no beach? Is the beach there not swimmable? 

Any info would be appreciated- need to cancel by tonight if it's a no-go


----------



## Katscuba (Apr 22, 2014)

The resort is not on 7 mile beach. It is a 10-15 minute drive to get to 7 mile beach.
The rooms at the resort are very nice. Because the resort is on the North Sound there is no beach but you can access the water from the pier. The water is not a sandy bottom like 7 mile beach but some sort of sea grass. They have a great pool and very nice grounds. It is my preferred place to stay on the island. I go to dive so a beach is not important to me. I have stayed there 16 times since 2008. I have 3 more reservations there this year. YMMV


----------



## classiclincoln (Apr 22, 2014)

We stayed there a few years ago and loved it.  We'd stay there again in a half a heartbeat.

As noted, you can't walk right into the water from the beach, but can hop in from the pier.  Check out my review in the Market Place.


----------



## Carta (May 21, 2014)

We stayed quite a few years ago...Loved it..... It's 15 mins if u "walk" to 7MB....But by car it's 4 mins going backwards...

Beach is manmade....small but nice


----------



## Sandy (May 22, 2014)

*Do you mean holiday inn club vacations?*



Seaport104 said:


> Received a match for a 2 BR in Grand Caymanian for week before Labor Day in 2015.
> 
> I read that Holiday Inn has recently taken this resort over, have renovated units and is not on 7 mile beach (ok for us) but 15 minutes away.
> 
> ...



Is this resort to become affiliated with the HIVC HICV group? If so, I would like more info if you have it. I am in this group and they just acquired a resort in Florida's east coast. I know that they say they are planning more acquisitions, and this might be the first in the Caribbean. 
thanks


----------



## scooter (Jun 3, 2014)

Seaport104 said:


> Received a match for a 2 BR in Grand Caymanian for week before Labor Day in 2015.
> 
> I read that Holiday Inn has recently taken this resort over, have renovated units and is not on 7 mile beach (ok for us) but 15 minutes away.
> 
> ...


Grand Cayman, like many islands where the scuba diving is superb, the beach is not. This resort is on the side of the island close to stingray city. It is at the opposite end of the island from where the wall diving is. We stayed at Grand Caymanian while the renovation was ongoing. The Blue Iguana restaurant was surprisingly excellent. Have the tuna sashimi, which was swimming around half an hour ago.


----------



## mecllap (Jun 19, 2014)

SP104:  Did you decide to take the exchange?  Our first timeshare experience was at the GCR and we fell in love with it and the island -- wish I could afford the airfare to go back every year -- so far just every 2-3.  We have also stayed at another resort there.  Any place you can stay on Grand Cayman is worth it in my view -- just get to the island and ENJOY!  I do always get a rental car because I like to poke around various places on the island, and it does make it easier to pop over to 7MB, the grocery store, etc.


----------



## Seaport104 (Jun 20, 2014)

mecllap said:


> SP104:  Did you decide to take the exchange?  Our first timeshare experience was at the GCR and we fell in love with it and the island -- wish I could afford the airfare to go back every year -- so far just every 2-3.  We have also stayed at another resort there.  Any place you can stay on Grand Cayman is worth it in my view -- just get to the island and ENJOY!  I do always get a rental car because I like to poke around various places on the island, and it does make it easier to pop over to 7MB, the grocery store, etc.



Yes, I decided to keep it . I actually called II that night to unconfirm the exchange and continue the request in the hopes of a better week but talked myself into keeping it since it was a 2 bedroom.  I also thought about staying in Morritt's since they have a better beach but it seemed too far from the action of 7 mile beach.

By my exchange date, I believe all the units will be renovated and the transition kinks with the Holiday Inn acquisition will make things even better 

Is the beach really that bad? I'm not expecting 7 mile beach, I just want to be able to swim in the ocean.


----------



## Seaport104 (Jun 20, 2014)

Sandy said:


> Is this resort to become affiliated with the HIVC HICV group? If so, I would like more info if you have it. I am in this group and they just acquired a resort in Florida's east coast. I know that they say they are planning more acquisitions, and this might be the first in the Caribbean.
> thanks



I don't know if it will be part of the Holiday Inn Vacation Club but the resort is now a Holiday Inn. 

This would be an awesome addition for HIVC owners. Even better if they made the Holiday Inn in Aruba part HIVC! 

It seems that HIVC is looking to expand has a solid financing backing with Orange Lake. I have really been considering picking one up via resale because of it!


----------



## Seaport104 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Thanks for the info!*

Just realized there were more posts to my initial posting! Thanks so much for all the information.


----------

